# Archertalk may have ruined me!!!



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea I said it. And I dont know what to do about it. I go into these other forums and they just dont compare. I look at them and always run back to AT.. I am starting to wonder if there is an addiction club I need to see. Oh god HELP me!!!! 

Didnt know where else to post this. So this is my evaluation of AT.. so I put it here.

I thought it would be funny and grab your attention. Just wanted to say I love this sight. And thanks for haveing it up I have learned alot on here and have been entertained reading over the years. Keep Up the good work.

:set1_applaud::icon_salut::77::clap::whoo::rock::guitarist2::cheers::rockband::rockhard:


----------

